# Wanted:Orlando Bonnett Creek or similar Oct 25-27



## MacNH (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm looking for 1 bedroom, preferably at Bonnett Creek in Orlando for three nights, October 25,26,27. Please let me know what you have. 

Thanks,
MacNH


----------



## MacNH (Oct 4, 2013)

Still Looking...

Thanks,
MacNH


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2013)

The problem is that the Max. asking price on this forum is $100 per night, and many owners have to pay $99 for a guest certificate, so it's not cost effective to rent 3 nights.


----------

